# Breezer Ignaz X



## terminaut (Dec 19, 2003)

This bike is sort of an ecclectic build of parts from several eras, but is probably classic nevertheless. If only I had a matching red one...




















A genuine Joe Breeze machine




































I found this blue headset cap to complement the frame nicely..









2002 Downieville Cruiser Cup - racing against Fast Freddy from WTB and Cameron Falconer from Hunter Cycles









An excellent shot taken by Photo-John








​


----------



## Williwoods (May 3, 2004)

*uhhhhh huh.......*

Schwing!!!!!!!! pop-tent!

I may be crazy here but I think that would be sweet with some jones h bars!!!

Will



terminaut said:


> This bike is sort of an ecclectic build of parts from several eras, but is probably classic nevertheless. If only I had a matching red one...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

Pic links are broken for me. Post them in the MTBR photo gallery instead?


----------



## terminaut (Dec 19, 2003)

CraigH said:


> Pic links are broken for me. Post them in the MTBR photo gallery instead?


Ack... really? I'll upload them to MTBR when I get a chance but that's a lot of manual labor!


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

Term, I have it figured that if you posted one of your bikes a week it would take you about a year to complete the mission.


----------



## terminaut (Dec 19, 2003)

Bigwheel said:


> Term, I have it figured that if you posted one of your bikes a week it would take you about a year to complete the mission.


Heheh. Optimist, are we?  BTW, the B29 is at Anvil... I'm nervously anxious and can't wait for the results.

Dang... can't believe I forgot to upload this pic of Joe and myself.









​
...and here's a nice action shot taken by MTBR's Raymond.








​


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

what's happening at Anvil? 

new forum needed. dedicated to only terminaut, his bikes, and the rest of us jealous sacks.


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

terminaut said:


> Heheh. Optimist, are we?  BTW, the B29 is at Anvil... I'm nervously anxious and can't wait for the results.


More like a realist I think. Can't wait to see it again! That was a weak wallet moment in life that I probably will never get over.......

On the cruiser topic, I have been riding my coaster brake bike and it is funny how much of a difference there is riding one. Seems like it was alot easier when I was a kid


----------



## terminaut (Dec 19, 2003)

donkekus said:


> what's happening at Anvil?


A wee bit of custom ti work if all goes well. Don is looking into machining a custom IS disc tab and welding it on. The frame was setup for discs, but it was the Amp style mounts. I love the looks/concept of the Amps but since they're no longer around...

Don seems to know what he's doing and also has an artistic flair so I'm confident that the results will be very nice. Here's a photo (from Don's site) of a frame that he created some custom dropouts for. If you look carefully you can see that the owner's initials "CC" are cut into the dropout!









​


----------



## terminaut (Dec 19, 2003)

Bigwheel said:


> More like a realist I think. Can't wait to see it again! That was a weak wallet moment in life that I probably will never get over.......


Trust me. There's hardly a day that goes by without my thinking "how fortunate am I?!!!". As you can see, I'm sorting of taking my own sweet time to try and do everything properly with the build. _I will ride no bike before it's time_. 



Bigwheel said:


> On the cruiser topic, I have been riding my coaster brake bike and it is funny how much of a difference there is riding one. Seems like it was alot easier when I was a kid


Bravo! It's definitely a whole 'nother ball game and I agree that it WAS easier when we were kids. Back then it seemed so intuitive, but wow does it take some thinking at this age! Glad to see it's not just me.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

Whoa on those drops... whoa. 

I'm psychotic: Not even done with one awesome build, thinking about another...

(just PMed ya)


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

The pics work now, must have been a server hiccup?


----------



## terminaut (Dec 19, 2003)

CraigH said:


> The pics work now, must have been a server hiccup?


Good to hear. It's much easier for me to FTP up bunches of pictures at a time on to my site then to post them to MTBR using the browser interface.

It was probably as you say, some sort of unavailability issue on my site. Daggone crappy host..


----------



## HoSS (Dec 24, 2003)

Nice build Term, I've always liked that bike. You don't happen to have another fork like that you'd part with would you? My Ute is screaming for a Ti fork.


----------



## terminaut (Dec 19, 2003)

HoSS said:


> Nice build Term, I've always liked that bike. You don't happen to have another fork like that you'd part with would you? My Ute is screaming for a Ti fork.


Sorry HoSS - I wish I had enough ti forks to go 'round.

but yeah... I think a McMahon titanium rigid fork would look/work great on a Ute! 


<img src="http://www.fooriders.com/webmain/index.php?module=photoshare&func=viewimage&iid=3928&viewkey="​


----------



## Roadsters (Jul 7, 2008)

Rather than start a new thread, I'm bringing this one back up.























































I've wanted one of these for years, with the goal of building it up with lighter parts. This is the Ignaz frame and fork that was on eBay last week. It arrived a couple of days ago and except for still needing a back brake, it's pretty much dialed-in.

I used a Problem Solvers "emergency" derailleur hanger to mount the Dura-Ace 7700 rear derailleur that I borrowed off my Breezer Lightning. With the 280-gram Kalloy Uno bars and a pair of 320-gram Slime tubes, it's currently sitting at two ounces over 23 pounds.

When you really put the power to it, the frame flexes noticeably, so it does not climb like my Klein Adroit Pro and Klein Attitude Race do. But the dog seems equally happy trotting along beside it, and that's what counts.










Great poser bike. Can't wait to put on some really tight jeans and ride it to Starbuck's.


----------



## hairstream (Apr 20, 2008)

...looks a heck of a lot better than it did hanging in mike's garage.


----------



## Howley (Nov 23, 2005)

Can you pitch it side ways to slide the rear and drag a foot? No rear brake must be interesting...


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Roadsters said:


> Great poser bike. Can't wait to put on some really tight jeans and ride it to Starbuck's.


Ha! You just made a fan out of me. Funny!


----------



## Roadsters (Jul 7, 2008)

It was Joe himself who called the Ignaz X a poser bike, in the last paragraph of the interview on this page, where he says _"Also about this time the whole cruiser bike thing was starting to happen; the Ignaz X was a sort of a poser bike."_


----------



## ranier (Sep 9, 2003)

Damn! I forgot to bid on it and you got it! 

Congrats, looks great. 

You don't need no stinkin' rear brake!

btw - where's the front derailleur/shifter?


----------



## erol/frost (Jan 3, 2004)

Wow, what a beautiful bike. 

What fork is Terminaut using on his?


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

hairstream said:


> ...looks a heck of a lot better than it did hanging in mike's garage.


Huh, I was wondering if it was that one. Gotta say I'm disappointed in the result :I


----------



## datawhacker (Dec 23, 2004)

IRD. would not be my first choice for a drum brake because they flex like crazy.


----------



## First Flight (Jan 25, 2004)

For a completely stock Ignaz, check out MOMBAT: 1996 Breezer Ignaz X










Also, as seen in Dirt Rag


----------



## Roadsters (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks for posting those articles.

It would be interesting to know the actual weight of a stock one. I've seen it claimed to be 32 pounds.

The bare frame, fork, and headset weighed in at eight pounds, two ounces.


----------



## breezin (Nov 10, 2007)

Roadsters said:


> Rather than start a new thread, I'm bringing this one back up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a beauty, Roadsters,

I've pondered the rear brake issue. Short of adapting a roller brake to a cassette hub, there might be a way. See my drawing. If you've got a drill press and a piece of 3/4 x 1" bar stock lying around this might work: Scavenge a couple of brake pivots off a dead alu. frame (they need to be a specific type). You might possibly forego tapping the 10x1.25 threads with a press fit instead. The 6x1 screw will draw it tight.

Before starting, make sure you have at least 83mm between the inside of the seatstays at 250mm up from the rear axle. That will allow you to use a DKG Strongarm to stiffen things up. The width range of the Strongarm is 76-86mm. You'll be nearer the 76mm end of the range. See:

DKG-Musem Page

Everyone should check out Dave K. Garoutte's museum! Dave's absolutely brilliant. Anything he makes is the best.

Anyway, slipping the caliper pivots onto the seatstays could be a challenge. That's what the slot ramps and smooth radii are for. Try slipping brass shim stock over the seatstay to protect the paint as you pound the boss on. It might help to back up the radius of the boss with similarly radiused block of oak. Maybe slipping on the boss near the dropouts will help.

Just so you know, I've never actually tried this. Good luck!

Joe


----------



## Roadsters (Jul 7, 2008)

Hey, Joe. Always nice to hear from you.

Thanks for taking the time to share the brake mounting idea. As you know, the paint job is the only thing that's really in the way of brazing on some cable stops, V-brake mounts, and a proper derailleur hanger. For now, I've mounted a long-reach BMX sidepull brake. (I wanted to keep the lines of the frame as uncluttered as possible, so at first I tried to hide it under the chainstays but it's too wide, so I mounted it ahead of the seatstays so I can run the cable down the left side of the frame.) In terms of stopping power, it sure doesn't approach the Avid Ultimate on the front, but it does the job if you grab enough lever.










I'll take some better shots in the daytime, but I took this tonight to show the bike with the brake that arrived today. Also, I've changed the cranks to Deore XT (Octalink II) that I bought three years ago for twenty bucks, filed the scratches out of, sanded with a D/A sander with 400-grit, and brush-painted with black pinstriping paint. 

Bonus: Anyone wearing a tie-dye shirt may appreciate that behind Dig Dog are a new Hite-Rite and an NOS Campagnolo seatpost quick-release. :thumbsup:


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

breezin said:


> That's a beauty, Roadsters,
> 
> I've pondered the rear brake issue. Short of adapting a roller brake to a cassette hub, there might be a way....
> 
> Joe


How about a Sturmey-Archer X-RDC (rear drum cassette) hub? Might not be much better than your BMX brake, but more asthetically pleasing?

Edit: just noticed that I missed Joe's cool bolt-on canti brackets - very cool. I didn't mean that they weren't good looking.

Sturmey Archer


----------



## 1 cog frog (Dec 21, 2004)

*Wow!*

I still can't believe that some of the pioneers of MTB chime in from time to time on this board!

Joe, the print for the canti-boss mount is exactly the kind of thing I have been trying to find for my klunkeresque Schwinn cruiser build. I have never been happy with the rear drum brake, so I am going to fire up the lathe and mill in my shop and give these a shot!

Thanks a ton!

frog


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

You could use one of these mounted to the hole you are currently using and mount up a roller cam or u-brake.

990 Brake Plate at Danscomp


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

*Only questions*

1. Moots mounts FTW?

2. How/why is it that we don't hear from Terminaut these days?


----------



## 1 cog frog (Dec 21, 2004)

mainlyfats said:


> 1. Moots mounts FTW?


1. Hard to find, and not cheap, but a viable option. Since I have a full machine shop at my disposal, and more time than money, I will opt for making a pair based on Joe's design.

frog


----------



## stratege-0815 (Jan 16, 2006)

I wonder about : "slipping the caliper pivots onto the seatstays could be a challenge" - I dont quite get it how these things can be mounted together without cutting the frame?


----------



## 1 cog frog (Dec 21, 2004)

*Mounting Caliper Pivots*



stratege-0815 said:


> I wonder about : "slipping the caliper pivots onto the seatstays could be a challenge" - I dont quite get it how these things can be mounted together without cutting the frame?


With the plate style dropouts, I think the idea is to slide the gap in the Caliper Pivot over the dropout, then slide it onto the seatstay. Would not work with most other types of dropouts.

Like the Schwinn cruiser I will use them on, the plate dropout is fairly thin, as long as the slot in the caliper pivot is wide enough, it should work, in theory! :thumbsup:

frog


----------



## breezin (Nov 10, 2007)

Roadsters said:


> Hey, Joe. Always nice to hear from you.
> 
> (snip)
> 
> Bonus: Anyone wearing a tie-dye shirt may appreciate that behind Dig Dog are a new Hite-Rite and an NOS Campagnolo seatpost quick-release. :thumbsup:


I didn't catch the Hite-Rite in the photo on Breezer Facebook, but did manage to catch your bottomless V8!

Joe


----------



## coconinocycles (Sep 23, 2006)

Designed by Joe/built in asia.
Pretty bikes nonetheless.
- Steve Garro, Coconino Cycles.


----------



## Roadsters (Jul 7, 2008)

Today I mounted my (now-obsolete) Syncros Point 'N Chute Factory 3 2.5-inch tires, and they not only fit but they work really well on this bike. They provide excellent grip on virtually any surface, and their rounded profile allows you to do some pretty fast cornering.

I really enjoy this bike. A lot of the riders around here who've seen it really love it. If you don't try to turn it into something it can't be and enjoy it for what it is and what it represents, the Ignaz X can be a lot of fun.

Thanks, Joe.


----------

